# 1946 bfg dx



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2013)

Who can tell me the correct truss rods/fender light for a 1946-47 BFG DX? It's for this bike below.. and on another note, perhaps this model is called something else? I've heard of the "Leader" before, perhaps it's something else.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2013)

I have tank and OG horn for that if you want one $200 shipped domentically.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't think this one ever had a tank.. no signs of one being mounted. This is before the clean up, the paint on the frame is actually real nice but I have my eyes on a new fender set off ebay since these didn't fare too well. What' does the light look like?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2013)

Probably a front load Delta torpedo lamp.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 9, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Probably a front load Delta torpedo lamp.




your fork looks bent
View attachment 126569


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> your fork looks bent
> View attachment 126569




Yes it is, but I shipped it out to another member on here who is fixing it for me


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 9, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> I don't think this one ever had a tank.. no signs of one being mounted. This is before the clean up, the paint on the frame is actually real nice but I have my eyes on a new fender set off ebay since these didn't fare too well. What' does the light look like?




Id just fix those!... They don't look that bad


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Id just fix those!... They don't look that bad




There is a rusted through hole in the rear fender and the front fender has a quarter sized hole in it. And for some reason a lot of the paint flaked off the front fender since this picture... They are much worse than they look in the pic


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 9, 2013)

*Bri is right.*

The fender light would be a delta front load torpedo.as for truss rods it would have the thinner post war ones like in this pic.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 9, 2013)

For this vintage should likely have truss rods that are skinny at the top and then get wider as they closer to the axle. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm also keeping my eyes open for a matching paint fork incase this one can't get fixed.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 10, 2013)

Still looking for truss rods/fender light if anyone has something they can scrounge up?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Still looking for truss rods/fender light if anyone has something they can scrounge up?




You no like this one I dug up yesterday???
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Delta-front-loader-with-big-lug-(not-2-holes)


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> You no like this one I dug up yesterday???
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Delta-front-loader-with-big-lug-(not-2-holes)




It's very nice and very out of my price range...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> It's very nice and very out of my price range...




...understood, but any lamp will run at least 70 shipped, and this is the type that came off your bike(single hole), and these are quite uncommon. Just say'n. maybe bike will work with you a bit (maybe)....


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2013)

*bfg model*

you probably have a leader like mine.a challenger would have come with a tank and rack.


----------

